# what's your favourite cartoon strip?



## petrel} (Sep 27, 2004)

I think the Farside cartoons are the best. It takes a special kind of person with a warped sense of humour...oops... maybe I shouldn't have said that: people might get ideas about me.


----------



## bobothegoat (Sep 27, 2004)

I love Farside ^^.  I like Get Fuzzy as well.


----------



## Ralizah (Sep 27, 2004)

American: *Garfield* takes the cake.

 Japanese: *Azumanga Daioh*, a weekly 3-panel manga series published in a male-themed magazine. Funniest series ever.


----------



## Tyson (Oct 2, 2004)

FARSIDE!! is the best may I say. They are never really repettitive and there are tons of them.


----------



## Spaztikfingers (Oct 5, 2004)

ok, yes, farside kicks ass but what about "Sherman's lagoon"?  I love that I can relate to a shark.


----------



## wudstok77 (Oct 5, 2004)

I like the Far Side, isn't it amazing how true to life they actually are at times?


----------



## Michael (Oct 28, 2004)

If your local paper doesn't carry "Frazz", you owe it to yourself to check out the strip.  You can read it (and many more) at comics.com.

Frazz is definitely one of the most literate comic strips I've ever seen.  It's smart, genuinely funny, and makes references to real literature.  

Another reason I like it is that there are a bunch of people (myself included) who believe that Bill Watterson is actually doing Frazz under a pseudonym.  If you Google "Frazz Watterson Conspiracy" or "Calvin Hobbes Frazz" or something like that, you should find a site or two with the theories on it.


----------



## Spudley (Oct 28, 2004)

It has to be Freefall.

Absolutely the best strip going at the moment (in my ever-so-humble opinion  ).

Here are the links: Click here to read from the start or click here to jump to the current strip.


----------



## Pawn (Oct 28, 2004)

www.whiteninjacomics.com


----------



## Cora Windover (Nov 3, 2004)

My two favorites are Zits and Calvin and Hobbes.... especially Calvin and Hobbes. 

As for Japanese manga.... oh don't even get me started. But my absolutefavorites are Kodocha and Cardcaptor Sakura (NOT THE ANIME, JUST THE MANGA)


----------



## kerpoe (Feb 20, 2005)

calvin and Hobbes


----------



## kerpoe (Feb 20, 2005)

WAIT


----------



## kerpoe (Feb 20, 2005)

Farside!


----------



## kerpoe (Feb 20, 2005)

I CAN'T DECIDE


----------



## kerpoe (Feb 20, 2005)

they tie


----------



## TheUberManlyMan (Feb 20, 2005)

I agree wholeheartedly. Farside and Calvin and Hobbes. Without a doubt.


----------



## Londongrey (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm really boring, I still like Bristow.


----------



## lisajane (Feb 21, 2005)

Farside. Those who like Farside should look at the picture book, _There's A Hair In My Dirt_. Same guy, but I think the picture book's a bit difficult to find (my brother spent three years searching).

Just been introduced to Calvin and Hobbes. A friend sent me a book of this comic, it's not so bad (what I've read).


----------



## salvothasock (Feb 22, 2005)

*hi*

life in hell, matt groening, 
...binky rules!


----------



## Something Less Than Epic (Feb 24, 2005)

"Sometimes I think the surest sign that intelligent life exists elsewhere in the universe is that none of it has tried to contact us."

'nough said.


----------



## Ilan Bouchard (Feb 24, 2005)

Dilbert

Anyways, it's 10:30 now.  I've been reading the entire archives of every comic mentioned that I didn't recognize since 5:00.  Sigh... I had so much work to do...


----------



## Ilan Bouchard (Feb 24, 2005)

Oh, and I'm not nearly finished.


I hope I get some sleep tonight.


----------



## Thekherham (Mar 18, 2005)

A while ago I found a cartoon strip on the internet.  It's called Ozy and Millie, and it's done by David Simpson.  It has become my favorite.


----------



## Hodge (Mar 18, 2005)

Calvin & Hobbes! The only comic strip that manages to be funny and deep at the same time. Maintaining a childlike innocence (that appealed to me when I was younger) and a very thought provoking philosophical outlook (that appeals to me now) that meshes together into something wholly unlike any other comic strip.

The Farside is another favorite, as is Dilbert. Fairly partial to Foxtrot as well.


----------



## misty (Mar 19, 2005)

my favourite comic strips--  :-({|=    
 :arrow: asterix and obelix
 :arrow: tinkle
 :arrow: archies
 :arrow: calvin and hobbes
c ya :flower:


----------



## Drzava (Mar 23, 2005)

I love Calvin and Hobbes also.  Far Side is funny, I also like Ziggy and Sazae san and online the Perry Bible Fellowship is funny: http://www.citypaper.com/archives/browse.asp?columntitle=The Perry Bible Fellowship

I hate Penny Arcade too  :x


----------



## PaPa (Apr 5, 2005)

Drzava said:
			
		

> I hate Penny Arcade too  :x



Then you shall BURN, for PA is teh PWN!

Thank you.


----------



## rashadow (Apr 7, 2005)

Boondocks is probably the best strip that I've read in my life. It is so funny and so unforgiving.

I like zits. It's so true to teenage life.

Calvin and Hobbes is great too. When I was young my cousin used to draw them in ghetto attire (baggy clothes and gold ropes). And yes the fun antics that I read of in youth turned into thought provocation as I got older.

I didn't like Dilbert until I started working in a corporat office.


----------



## Ilan Bouchard (Apr 7, 2005)

rashadow said:
			
		

> Boondocks is probably the best strip that I've read in my life. It is so funny and so unforgiving.
> 
> I like zits. It's so true to teenage life.


Truly.


----------



## Pendulum (Apr 7, 2005)

Zits is great. Dilbert is funny too, and the TV show is good. 

I read a lot of webcomics too. My favourites: 

Sam & Fuzzy http://www.samandfuzzy.com Definitely one of the best comics on the internet.

Ctrl-alt-del http://www.ctrlaltdel-online.com

Those are really the main two. 

I'm done.


----------



## Feral (Jun 24, 2005)

Calvin and Hobbes!  =^_^=


----------



## Kikster (Jun 25, 2005)

GET FUZZY is the best... bucky cracks me up!


----------



## Dan101 (Jul 2, 2005)

Big Garfield fan.  I also like Calvin and Hobbes, and I also really like Pearls Before Swine.


----------



## Sareth (Jul 2, 2005)

http://www.megatokyo.com/


----------



## Inspectre (Aug 28, 2005)

peanuts has always been my favourite strip comic.....


----------



## ThatSmokingGuy (Oct 31, 2005)

Perry Bible Fellowship http://cheston.com/pbf/archive.html


----------



## doctor (Oct 31, 2005)

I really like FarSide a lot! But my favourite of ALL TIME would have to be a strip called 'Hell on Earth' that Matt Groening was writing before his Simposon's days.


----------



## colvin11 (Jan 13, 2006)

Life in hell, no calvin and hobbes, no dilbert, no garfield, no  farside, arrrgggggghhhhhh somany good ones


----------



## revelation_22-20 (Jan 14, 2006)

Calvin and Hobbes, Garfield, Get Fuzzy...too many great ones to be so selective


----------



## Cady (Jan 14, 2006)

My newspaper doesnt even have a comic strip! You guys are so lucky! I have to buy another cities newspaper just to read the funnies.


----------



## Thebg (Mar 3, 2006)

My all-time favorite is Bloom County or I think it might be called Opus now. 
I also love Doonesbury and Dilbert.
As far as online comic strips go I like http://goats.com (it's hard to follow unless you go back through the archives), and http://penny-arcade.com (gaming related stuff)


----------



## phantom_man (Mar 19, 2006)

Anybody that wants to see sum Boondocks music videos goto the video section of www.siaura.com. There's a nice one of that Samurai scene.


----------



## TheReMonstor (Mar 27, 2006)

Ah, Strips!  I didn't read the whole thread..well mine are:

Get Fuzzy
The original James Bond 007 strip which I have compiled in a book by Titan Press


----------



## Hodge (Mar 27, 2006)

Those are cartoon *strips*?


----------



## Hawke (Mar 30, 2006)

Calvin and Hobbes and/or Hagar the Horrible (?). :lol:


----------



## Ilan Bouchard (Mar 30, 2006)

White ninja comics, the order of the stick, ctrl + alt + del, dilbert, foxtrot, get fuzzy, unfit.  Tha'z all o' them I think.


----------



## The Hooded One (Mar 31, 2006)

Heavy Metal definatly even though it makes almost no sense.

Sincerely - J.C


----------



## Synaesthesia (Mar 31, 2006)

Calvin and Hobbs by far.


----------



## sebastian (May 11, 2006)

has to be "Nemi" from the metro or perhaps "The Bunny Suicides"


----------



## pinkpanther191 (May 13, 2006)

With the Far Side, I find that about 1/4 of them are *hilarious* and the rest are just kind of mehhh... In my newspaper, Speed Bump and Fox Trot are the ones that are the most consistently funny. Also, being a teenager, it's hard not to laugh at Zits. The only comic I really hate is The Family Circus. It tries so hard to be funny, but it's so......_un_funny.


----------



## dwellerofthedeep (May 17, 2006)

My Top 5:
1: Calvin and Hobbes (Beats out the farside for one main reason: A Nautious Nocturne)
2: Farside (Almost #1 'Nuff Said)
3: Get Fuzzy
4: Dilbert
5: Foxtrot


----------



## jungle women (Nov 4, 2006)

i love zits and hagar the horrible......i also like garfield.wen i have time i download garfield comicstrips.where can i find frazz


----------



## rydenthorne (Nov 4, 2006)

I personally like "Get Fuzzy."  It's a pretty clever little comic strip....


----------



## jungle women (Nov 4, 2006)

i absuluotely adore zits and hagar the horrible.anyone knows where i can get frazz


----------



## jungle women (Nov 4, 2006)

hey PPL CAN SOMEONE TELL ME WHERE I MAY GET FRAZZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:-x :-x


----------

